

Monkey controls robot hand through brain implants - JRambo
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2012/02/monkey-controls-robot-hand-thr.html

======
kiba
If you can do stuff like that, why not speed up your nervous system by
directly connecting the brain to your arm and hands, skipping the slow neural
network altogether?

------
jsr
This is not new technology. A company called cyberkinetics commercialized this
12 years ago and made it work in humans. See their coverage in wired from
2003.

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/13.03/brain.html>

~~~
msb
Of course it's not new, the article (as brief as it is) states that this work
builds upon the electrode based efforts that you referenced from 2003.

------
SeamusBrady
I am sorry but that doing experiments like this on a living, breathing primate
is sick. Surely there is somebody working on a way to develop mind-computer
interfaces that doesn't rely on inflicting this kind of suffering on
intelligent social animals?

------
bwarp
They'll be working in call centres next year.

------
argumentum
This has been done before at Nicolelis Lab at Duke. I did a rotation there
during grad school:

[http://touchlab.mit.edu/news/documents/ScinetificAmerican_20...](http://touchlab.mit.edu/news/documents/ScinetificAmerican_2002.pdf)

[http://www.thinkartificial.org/machine-interfaces/monkey-
bra...](http://www.thinkartificial.org/machine-interfaces/monkey-brain-makes-
robot-walk/)

Also other US universities have been working on this stuff for 5-10 years.

